# January Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll is open, choose all your favorite photos and then click VOTE NOW.


All the pics are great!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

All GREAT entries-

Good luck everyone!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Loved this month's theme, all the photos are fabulous!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to pick you favorites.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I just voted. It was tempting to vote for everyone.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Look through the entries and mark all your selections, then Vote Now!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 9 members have voted.........

Look through all the great entries, pick your favorites-you can vote for as many as you want, then Vote Now. 

The Voting Poll closes Tuesday, 1/29/19 @ 8:28 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Don't forget to choose and vote for you favorites. :smile2: **This poll will close on 01-29-2019 at 08:28 PM*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I just voted!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Such a hard choice. Have you voted yet??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 14 Members have voted so far. 

Look through the entries, make ALL your selections-it's multiple choice you can vote for as many entries as you want. Then select VOTE NOW!

*The Voting poll closes Tuesday, 1/29/19 @ 8:28 PM EST*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?



> It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members entries of 'Favorite Toy'
> 
> It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.
> 
> A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote!!!
*The Voting poll closes Tuesday, 1/29/19 @ 8:28 PM EST*


----------



## NJGoldenMom (Jan 11, 2018)

Wow, what a hard choice! All the photos are great! I just want to point out that I didn't submit the chewed donut photo for the poll. I had submitted a photo of Mia and her donut as a sample and then a photo of the chewed up donut as a follow up to the story. We won the poll last month, so I don't think we are eligible for this month. Thanks!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members entries of 'Favorite Toy'.
This poll will close on *01-29-2019* at *08:28 PM*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

NJGoldenMom said:


> Wow, what a hard choice! All the photos are great! I just want to point out that I didn't submit the chewed donut photo for the poll. I had submitted a photo of Mia and her donut as a sample and then a photo of the chewed up donut as a follow up to the story. We won the poll last month, so I don't think we are eligible for this month. Thanks!



Good news for 2018 winners! Last years winners don't have to wait 12 months to be eligible to enter because the Photo Contest restarts each January. 



Good luck to all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Don't forget to Vote.......only 16 Members have voted. 

The Voting Poll closes Tuesday, January 29th @ 8:28 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

Only 18 Votes are in, the poll closes Tuesday!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

21 members have made the difficult decision and have voted for their favorite pics.
The rest of us have until Tuesday, January 29th @ 8:28 PM EST to VOTE!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> 21 members have made the difficult decision and have voted for their favorite pics.
> The rest of us have until Tuesday, January 29th @ 8:28 PM EST to VOTE!


Ha ha, this is great. 

21 and counting all, get your Votes in before the Poll closes Tuesday!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted??????


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Have you voted??????



No, I'm a procrastinator...but I do work well under pressure :grin2:


All the pics are so good!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

23 votes are in.
this poll will close Tuesday, on *01-29-2019* at *08:28 PM.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting Poll closes Tuesday, 1/29/19 @ 8:28 PM. 

Don't forget to cast your Votes!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Cast your votes, the Voting Poll closes Tuesday, 1/29/19 @ 8:28 PM.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Still only 24 votes in, the voting poll closes tomorrow-Tuesday, 1/29/19 @ 8:28 PM EST.


----------



## scully91 (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm still laughing at #7. "They're ALL my favorite!!"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

scully91 said:


> I'm still laughing at #7. "They're ALL my favorite!!"


I agree, they're all really great pictures, nothing better than our pups and their toys.

25 Votes in, the Voting Poll Closes tomorrow Tuesday, 1/29/19 @8:28 PM EST


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

28 votes are in. There's just hours left to cast your votes!

This poll will close today at *08:28 PM.
*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

30 Members have voted......

*The poll closes this evening at 8:38 PM EST, you still have time to vote!*

Look through the entries, make all your selections-you can vote for as many as you want, then hit VOTE NOW!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> 30 Members have voted......
> 
> *The poll closes this evening at 8:38 PM EST, you still have time to vote!*
> 
> Look through the entries, make all your selections-you can vote for as many as you want, then hit VOTE NOW!



32 members voted.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to Rob's GRs for submitting the winning photo! 

We started the year with great photos in the contest. Thanks to everyone who entered.
The February contest will start in a couple of days.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Rob!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Rob


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats Rob!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Rob!.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations Rob! I'm so happy about this I could cry. All the pictures were fantastic but Handsome Hogan's pic will be in my mind for a long long long time. What a wonderful picture to celebrate him by!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Congrats Rob. I loved that picture. Those eyes, those eyes always drew me in.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations. That's a sweet pic.


----------

